# Spends a lot of time alone?



## badbananas (Nov 4, 2014)

Is it normal for them to spend time mostly alone? Or sleeping. Unless they want out or to play?

Anticipating mako, I puppy proofed the entire guest room and put the crate in there (as well as food ect). I use a baby gate for when I am out. So in a sense I consider that whole room his "den" (it's like how people have exercise pens and a crate). During day the baby gate is off. He can come and go as he pleases but he seems to only come out when he wants to play or has to go out! Is this normal for a puppy? I know for then to sleep a lot is (and that's what he is doing in there for the most part). It's like a routine. Sleep, come out and play, eat, potty, and back to sleep. In the den. 

I think it is because I'm use to my family dog (who I grew up with but not living with me) who will sit on the couch with you or be with you no matter the room. Is this just a puppy thing? Haha I keep feeling like I should be enjoying this and will miss it one day (like he will become a velcro dog), but can't help but worry! I feel like he is bonded to my family and I. But sometimes I worry. Even when in laws come they mention it, he comes out greets them and goes back in the room (but watches everyone lol it's so goofy. He lays there with his head down by the doorframe watching!). I play with him outside the room, and he has fallen asleep outside a few times (only to wake up and go back in). 

He is 11 weeks and at his check up everything good.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Look on the bright side - your pup will not suffer from separation anxiety  Yes, I think his behavior is normal. Not all gsds are velcro dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Our Ollie was a lot like this, any down time and he heads to our bedroom and into his crate. Playtime with us, kids, or other dogs, but as soon as its over then off he goes, just the way he is. He's now 9 months and starting to make short visits out onto the couch with us or nap near us, but still likes his "den". You could try relocating his feeding elsewhere, it may encourage him to venture out.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would get the food out of the den. 
Have him eat three scheduled meals a day, fom you. Teach him to sit and look at you and wait for your ok before he is allowed to eat. 
Hans did not have free roam of the house. He was either on leash or tethered to me, except for scheduled nap times in his crate.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

My older GSD (11.5 yo) is like that & always has been. She's very docile, independent & aloof. It's just her temperament.

My True Haus pup is just the opposite. I told them I wanted a social & affectionate dog who would bond & they certainly delivered on that. He's not quite velcro, but he will follow us around & park himself where we are. He's very loving & affectionate.

I crate trained the pup early, so he accepts that without a fuss, though he's at his happiest with his people.

My girl has decided the laundry room is her crate & spends a lot of time alone in there. Disappointing.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

My GSD is up my butt 24/7. I can't go to the bathroom without him following me in. And that's exactly what I was looking for in a puppy.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

I think that's a great thing! My poor pup was taken from his litter at 5 1/2 weeks... And when I got him shortly after that he was a Velcro pup for a while (just because of his age and being taken from his litter so early, I think). Then as he matured he just needed to be in the same room... Now he'll often sleep by the front door or in the kitchen while I'm in the living room. 

He is still extremely bonded with me, just likes his space a lot of the time but the older he gets, the more often he wants to have occasional snuggle time. Even though he's not always in the same area as me, he's always aware of where I am. If I leave the house or go into a room and shut the door, He stays glued to the door till I get back. 

I love that he is not a "follow me everywhere all the time" kind of dog... Which I though was ideal at first. Then I realized it made me feel slightly guilty whenever I would have to go to the bathroom or grab something from the kitchen and he would be all settled down or napping, but would get up to follow me every single time I moved around lol. 

At first I thought "velcro dog" was something I wanted in a dog and that it meant they were more bonded to you... But I feel like my dog (11 months old now) is absolutely as bonded with me as I could possibly want! 

So I wouldn't worry about it at all, it should not affect how he bonds with you and your family at all


----------

